# Question about whip cream cans



## NoviceGrower (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I heard you get high from inhaling the air inside the whip cream can, is this true? If it does work are there any long term sideaffects such as brain damage etc


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I think they used to call them whippits? Not good for you. They used to see nitrous oxide and advertised it for whipped cream machines...somebody correct me if I am wrong.


NoviceGrower said:


> Hey guys, I heard you get high from inhaling the air inside the whip cream can, is this true? If it does work are there any long term sideaffects such as brain damage etc


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 22, 2008)

NoviceGrower said:


> Hey guys, I heard you get high from inhaling the air inside the whip cream can, is this true? If it does work are there any long term sideaffects such as brain damage etc


Don't be an idiot you are making the rest of us idiots look bad.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, you can, and with compressed air cans... But it's SO NOT a good idea... Break into your parents' liquor cabinet, it's MUCH safer.. Or make friends with someone that works at Starbucks and get the nitrous cans they use for their whipped cream... Peace and love.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 22, 2008)

actually guys, not trying to promote it but its really not that dangerous. the misconception is that is limits oxegyn to the brain which causes the high. this is not true. it is the presence of nitrous not the lack of oxygen that causes the high. it is pretty safe and used as a relaxant in doctors offices


----------



## burjzyntski (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, N2O is also known as "laughing gas" and is pretty common in most dentist/orthodontist offices as well as in hospitals, so yeah, it's safe.

Don't do it out of a whipped cream can though, as each can is equal to only one N2O canister...and you can buy the nitrous chargers online for pretty cheap, fill a balloon with 2 canisters, get really lightheaded and hear the "bwaa bwaa bwaaa" sounds without wasting any whipped cream


----------



## mjetta (Jul 22, 2008)

burjzyntski said:


> Yeah, N2O is also known as "laughing gas" and is pretty common in most dentist/orthodontist offices as well as in hospitals, so yeah, it's safe.
> 
> Don't do it out of a whipped cream can though, as each can is equal to only one N2O canister...and you can buy the nitrous chargers online for pretty cheap, fill a balloon with 2 canisters, get really lightheaded and hear the "bwaa bwaa bwaaa" sounds without wasting any whipped cream


thank you for not being ignorant

sheesh


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

hmm, can someone tell me why it's soo dangerous?? 

N20... = fun.. no?

pardon the ignorance on this one.. just a question =)


----------



## mjetta (Jul 22, 2008)

its not, in moderation that is. 

thats the whole point


----------



## burjzyntski (Jul 22, 2008)

You would only really run into problems (health-wise) if you had a 50lb tank of N2O and a gas mask...

When it is used during surgery, an anaesthesiologist needs to be present to make sure the patient is taking the correct/safe amount of 'laughing gas'...but a few canisters comes nowhere close to the amount that you would get during surgery.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 22, 2008)

ahhh okay that's what i thought. I know that huffing cans cuts off oxygen to the brain. But i didn't think N20 did...


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 22, 2008)

be careful the call it hippie crack for a reason.


----------



## Charlieboi (Aug 1, 2008)

You can get whipped cream chargers and u will need a dispenser and some balloons then u can inhale and exale the nitrous wich makes u numb all over


----------



## SmokerMRA (Aug 2, 2008)

if nitrous was so bad then y does the dentist give it to u to put u out during teeth stuff that is prob very painful..


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 2, 2008)

nitrous oxide and the stuff in the whip cream can arent the same thing. yea itll get u high, but for a few, not like weed, smoke and ur good for 3 hours. plus its more expensive and WAY more dangerous!


----------



## Dabu (Aug 2, 2008)

its dangerous when you try to inhale directly from the dispensers. it can and has blown people's lungs out. People would do that with helium too, but for a different reason.

Your best bet is to fill a balloon, then inhale the balloon. Never go from the dispenser.

yea...


----------



## Ravioli (Aug 2, 2008)

Woot! Whippets for everyone!


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 2, 2008)

yea i bunch of little kids are running around doin this in parks and shit. its fuckin disgusting. they are goin to grow up talkin like dumbass boxers lol. they say after you hit it all you hear is whomp whomp whomp. so stupid


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 2, 2008)

damn y'all are haters! if you think whippits are bad, then you are sadly niave. it IS nitrous in the whip cream cans, by the way, safe if not done while driving, effects last only a matter of seconds. If you wanna huff something other than nitrous, try unscented computer spray duster, commonly called duster. Also short acting, don't do when driving, duh. Or CD head cleaner is fun, you just spray a little on your tshirt and take a breath through the shirt, this one has tolulene in it, slightly more dangerous than the last two, ESPECIALLY DO NOT DO THIS WHILE DRIVING. Similar effects as the previous two inhalant, maybe a bit longer acting.

These are all admittedly cheap highs, but they are also very fun if you have never done it. Or maybe you are out of pot and desperate for some consciousness-altering entertainment, cause isnt that what its all about man?

Stupid is as stupid does, my dear peacemane420. Dont be skeered...


----------



## mjetta (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with all of the above

and please god let that be you in your avatar


----------



## stoner408 (Aug 2, 2008)

laughing gas killed steve martin in little shop of horrors.....


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigtittymilf said:


> damn y'all are haters! if you think whippits are bad, then you are sadly niave. it IS nitrous in the whip cream cans, by the way, safe if not done while driving, effects last only a matter of seconds. If you wanna huff something other than nitrous, try unscented computer spray duster, commonly called duster. Also short acting, don't do when driving, duh. Or CD head cleaner is fun, you just spray a little on your tshirt and take a breath through the shirt, this one has tolulene in it, slightly more dangerous than the last two, ESPECIALLY DO NOT DO THIS WHILE DRIVING. Similar effects as the previous two inhalant, maybe a bit longer acting.
> 
> These are all admittedly cheap highs, but they are also very fun if you have never done it. Or maybe you are out of pot and desperate for some consciousness-altering entertainment, cause isnt that what its all about man?
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does, my dear peacemane420. Dont be skeered...


 
WOW i dont get that desperate. thats low man.


----------



## JaggedJames (Aug 3, 2008)

Just try not to walk around to much, probably the only real threat from a "whippit", which is the topic question, is passing out, and smashing your melon on the floor.


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Aug 5, 2008)

whippits are my favorite =]


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it is basically laughing gas in the extreme. Sort of like when you go to the dentist office and they gas you before minor work. 

If you do it proper with a balloon and a cracker, it cuts off a lot of oxygen from your brain and honestly I know it kills way too many brain cells to go back. I found it to be a serious waste of time after a while and it is kind of pricey.


----------



## f4everjunglist (Jul 1, 2011)

ive read that the effects dont last long enuff to kill brain cells.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

The only negative side effect of nitrous is vitamin B12 deficiency. Other than that yes, you can fall and crack your head open, and yes it does cut of some oxygen to the brain, because when you breathe it in your not breathing oxygen, same as smoking anything. So enough talk about killing brain cells because you bunch of stoners are killing just as many brain cells smoking weed.

Nitrous shouldn't be associated with other inhalants because it just isn't the same, its a common analgesic drug used in dentist offices EVERYWHERE. It is incomparable to computer duster in terms of danger. 

For a while I was going to parties that openly sold it for cheap from tanks. After a while it just got old. Not to mention if its available than your gonna keep going back for more until your pockets are empty. The last time did it was at a small get together from a balloon filled by a whippet and honestly I just didn't see the appeal anymore. It's fun for a while but gets old....

Last but not least it is NOT THAT HARMFUL.... Inhalants are bad, Nitrous shouldn't be considered such.


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2011)

LiveVibe said:


> Well it is basically laughing gas in the extreme. Sort of like when you go to the dentist office and they gas you before minor work.
> 
> If you do it proper with a balloon and a cracker, it cuts off a lot of oxygen from your brain and honestly I know it kills way too many brain cells to go back. I found it to be a serious waste of time after a while and it is kind of pricey.


 
What IS this with the perpetual killing brain cells stuff? Really, everything that makes us feel good is reputedly killing brain cells. Well first, you have plenty and second, the process of brain cells dying does not liberate some unknown chemical that makes you feel good - it doesn't work that way, the chemistry of varying sorts of euphoria rarely has anything to do with death of cells.

If you can hold your breath for a minute and a half then you will never ever have a problem filling your lungs up once with nitrous, no oxygen will be cut off from your brain which has an ample supply for 5 minutes or so (they say three but there are other considerations). So you don't get high from depriving yourself of oxygen, you get drowsy and then dead. 

You will not blow up or out your lungs by breathing a small amount from a whipped cream cannister.

The people who have died doing nitrous are ones who set up situations where they were deprived of all oxygen for extended periods, they would have died if they had used ANY innert gas. If you close yourself in a car and open a cannister of helium then you will die because it will either drive all the oxygen out of the car or you will breath what is left, and expell Co2 and eventually, as in all situations of this sort, there won't be anything left to breath.

You can be an idiot and attempt to breath a gas that is escaping from a compressed tank at high speeds and either burst your lungs (highly unlikely because your mouth wuld simply open up under the pressure) or you can freeze your mouth or throat from the venturi effect (I hope that is correct and the spelling is ok - I'm not checking).

there is nothing poisonous or even dangerous about nitrous oxide. If anyone tells you otherwise they are being duped or they are making things up. 

Some will tell you that the reason for your high, or confusion surrounding it is because of nitrous's ability to depleate B12 in the body. NO. This is inaccurate, there have been reports that people who use nitrous chronicly get leg cramps and other symptoms of b12 deficiency but we are talking about a whole different thing here.

Studies indicate that nitrous users have higher homocysteine levels than controls but what that actually means is unclear, thses levels seem to have something to do with heart disease or Alzheimer's but there is no evidence of such a thing resulting from nitrous.


Industrial grade nitrous does have contaminants in it, traces of oils, other gases and the like. Breathing vaporised oil isn't very good for you, some gases aren't good for you but breathing from a whipped cream container will not harm you in any way. I will repeat, you and your brain will be fine if you breath from it. 

,


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2011)

By the way, the judicious use of nitrous while in your typical LSD frenzy is a delight not to be missed.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 1, 2011)

Nitrous is amazing! Specially if some other hallucinogens, especially Ketamine are involved  

I don`t have any but i have 

The Original Compressed Air Duster ---- DUST OFF!!

Right here!! 

Oh shit it contains some "bitterant" to discourage solvent abuse... Killjoys lol 

And since when were people anal about killing brain cells on here? Its okay to take an armada of drugs and smoke blunts though right?


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude, wippets leave holes in your brain man, and the stuff lodges in your spinal fluid for ever.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Nitrous is amazing! Specially if some other hallucinogens, especially Ketamine are involved
> 
> I don`t have any but i have
> 
> ...


Cleaning the fans at my work in an unventilated corner with computer duster REALLY made me realize the power of the "bitterant". What the fuck is that shit. Clouded up the whole area and I COULD NOT breathe.

Although I did say I am over nitrous, I do want to try it on some MDMA


----------



## Tenner (Jul 1, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Cleaning the fans at my work in an unventilated corner with computer duster REALLY made me realize the power of the "bitterant". What the fuck is that shit. Clouded up the whole area and I COULD NOT breathe.
> 
> Although I did say I am over nitrous, I do want to try it on some MDMA


Last time I was on the afterglows of mdma and K when I did a balloon in 3, smoked some skunk then did the next balloon in 7-9 in/outs. It was AMAZING!!! 

Very highly recommended! 

That being said never did it on the peak


----------



## Tenner (Jul 1, 2011)

Also I think the taste of iSi Nitrous was delicious! Not sure about other brands of the stuff though. Anybody agree?


----------



## kevin (Jul 1, 2011)

pick the right party spots when you're huffing is the most important part. a few years ago we had a family party at my house. my junkie little nephew found a can of duster after everyone went to bed. my wife and i wake to breaking glass, the dumbass was in the laundry room and couldn't figure out how to open the door so he busted the window to get out, but before that he stripped all his clothes off and pissed all over everything. the fun started when he thought he wanted to fist fight me for calling him a punk. the next day my sister had him in rehab, he has a meth and cold beer without a job problem too the rehab didn't work. anyway, find a good party spot, not at your parents or uncle and aunts place unless they are doing it with you.


----------



## kevin (Jul 1, 2011)

back in the day my room mate worked at a hospital and was able to steal nitrous bottles, talking about getting fucked up and fucking things up. we always filled ballons up and huffed away, that was 30 years ago and i don't have any health issues from it. then again i didn't have a mean ass uncle put a goose egg on my forehead.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 1, 2011)

Woah Kevin, well some people are just careless and "short sighted"... 

I had a friend inhale a bottle of the spray that cools down injuries while driving... Found it in the glove box and gave it a good sniff while driving his convertible with a friend. I think it contains propellant and ether. He described it as "I pressed on the accelerator and the car speeded up, pushed on the break and it kept speeding up, I closed my eyes and said fuck it" New convertible car was a complete write off but luckily nobody got hurt. What a stupid idea... 

Even Duke and Dr. Gonzo have the mind to stop the car while doing Solvents LOL


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

canndo said:


> What IS this with the perpetual killing brain cells stuff? Really, everything that makes us feel good is reputedly killing brain cells. Well first, you have plenty and second, the process of brain cells dying does not liberate some unknown chemical that makes you feel good - it doesn't work that way, the chemistry of varying sorts of euphoria rarely has anything to do with death of cells.
> 
> If you can hold your breath for a minute and a half then you will never ever have a problem filling your lungs up once with nitrous, no oxygen will be cut off from your brain which has an ample supply for 5 minutes or so (they say three but there are other considerations). So you don't get high from depriving yourself of oxygen, you get drowsy and then dead.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

canndo said:


> Dude, wippets leave holes in your brain man, and the stuff lodges in your spinal fluid for ever.


Wait a minute.... I'm confused. LOL


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2011)

@Canndo I really don't think you meant the venturi effect. It took a while but I think I found the equation I was looking for and a summary, pertaining to a canister of compressed air but it's the same principle as with the N20



> Pressure x Volume of the container = n(moles of
> gas) x R(a constant depending on your
> units0 x Temperature(K) When you are talking about a constant
> Pressure ,such as in your compressed
> ...


I think that makes sense. I'm not trying to be a smartass but I was fascinated with the effect since a kid deliberately pressed a ventolin nozzle against my wrist and pumped it till it froze the skin, which left a really nasty wound...

Mjetta there are loads of girls on this forum- myself, Urca, WinterWoman, Ella Jean etc... Lol that avatar is the character Nancy Botwin from the t.v show 'Weeds'. *giggle* She is pretty though.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> @Canndo I really don't think you meant the venturi effect. It took a while but I think I found the equation I was looking for and a summary, pertaining to a canister of compressed air but it's the same principle as with the N20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well one must be a little smarter than that. Fill a balloon up or plastic bag up with the whippets and no throat freezing or popped lungs, lol

This effect is based on how fridges work too. Compress and evaporate


----------



## `Dave (Jul 3, 2011)

nos is the one... mmm nos


----------

